# CertainTeed's Shreveport Roofing Plant Paves the Way to Greener Operations, Recycling



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*CertainTeed's Shreveport Roofing Plant Paves the Way to Greener Operations, Recycling Nearly 100 Percent of Manufacturing Waste*

08/09/2010*VALLEY FORGE, PA -- *CertainTeed Corporation's roofing plant in Shreveport, La., is teaming up with a Texas paving company to recycle nearly 100 percent of manufacturing waste. Paving the way with greener operations, CertainTeed is helping to divert approximately 15,000 tons of material from landfills each year. The waste is used by RK Hall of Texarkana to produce asphalt pavement used for highways and bridges.
"By finding an eco-friendly solution for disposing of scrap materials, the Shreveport plant is significantly reducing its environmental impact," says John Hardy, operational excellence leader for CertainTeed Roofing. "As a result of the partnership with RK Hall of Texarkana, the plant has also reduced transportation costs -- a testament that going green has both environmental and economic benefits."
A part of the community since 1930, the roofing plant has 73 employees and produces several asphalt shingle product lines including XT™ 25, XT™ 30 and CT 20 as well as the popular Landmark™ Series shingles. In 2009, the plant received an award for Excellence in Energy Efficiency for reducing its annual energy consumption by more than 10 percent. The plant is also an active participant in the Saint-Gobain International Environment, Health and Safety Day, an annual event dedicated to environmental awareness, emergency preparedness, healthy living and workplace safety.
Using sustainable manufacturing practices, CertainTeed roofing offers a portfolio of 50 ENERGY STAR® rated products, many of which contribute to LEED certification and are eligible for energy efficiency tax credits through the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009. CertainTeed is a member of the U.S. Green Building Council, plays an active role in the green building movement. For the second consecutive year, CertainTeed has been named ENERGY STAR partner of the year.
For more information on CertainTeed's environmentally friendly products and sustainable operations, visit www.certainteed.com


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

The giant Shakopee plant has been recycling shingles for a number years. There was a time you would go out to dump a load at the dump and see a semi pulling away with a full load of eye lines. 

The dump for it's second year recycles shingles and the only shingle manufacturer who dumps there is GAF/ELK.


----------

